
Ask HN: How to post a poll on HN? - jxub
It seems the poll feature is disabled. If so, I think reactivating it might be a good idea as it can summarize many viewpoints and facts. What do you think?
======
gus_massa
Have you tried
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll](https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll) ?

PS: I don't like polls too much. I've seen to many unuseful polls in the past.

~~~
jxub
Thanks!

PS: I'll do my best to avoid posting useless polls ;p

